# Can I buy shares in bank?



## L O L (30 Sep 2008)

I am considering buying some BOI shares.  Can I buy them at my branch? And if so what kind of documentation do I need? Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (30 Sep 2008)

Ask in branch,  check the investor relations section of their website and/or contact a stockbroker. I'm sure that the key posts cover the basics of how to buy shares in any company.


----------



## James1128 (24 Oct 2008)

I have recently tried to buy shares in the bank. Maybe it was just a bad run of events but this is what happened.

I am in college part time wednesdays so i called in to AIB O'Connell St. Dublin at lunch three weeks ago to buy shares. I queued for 20mins at information desk and when i enquired if I could speak to someone about shares I was informed that the only two people who dealt in shares at that branch were on lunch together.

I was working in Cork one day a wek so I called into the AIB branch near UCC. I went to the desk and asked to speak to someone about buying shares. The lady at the other end asked if it was 2the guy who had been in earlier?", the lady at the desk replied it was not and that i only wanted to talk about the costs of buying shareas with the possibility of buying. The lady at the other end (i could hear her talking) said she would call the information desk in a couple of minutes. After 5 minutes the phone rang and the lady at the desk asked me to take a seat as the shares woman was busy but could see me in 10 mins. I waited 10 mins and the lady at the desk came over and said it would be another 5-10mins before she could see me and if I would prefer if the shares woman rang me instead? At this point I left the branch.

The following Week I was in Phibsboro/Cabra and went into the AIB branch across from Clarkes bakery to cash a cheque. As i was there I thought third time lucky so when I was finished with the cashier I went to the information desk. There was one guy there and a queue of 3 people in front of me including the lady he was dealing with. I waited 10mins and the same lady was being looked after so i left.

This actually happened. The worst part is the AIB bank O'Connell St Dublin. The primary street in ireland you might have thought that the bank on it would be the best? I don't know why I got that impression. The only two people who could deal in shares were on lunch together!!!! Have they never heard of staggering lunches. The general attitude was sure whatever and sorry about waiting 20 minutes you waited but you know and whatever.

If anyone else has a similar experience please reply because I think the Government have left the boys off lightly with the bailout. Sloppy, inefficient service is rewarded in this country as long as you are crucial to the Government and builders.

I am now attempting to buy online with AIB through bankinh 24 with Goodbody. I have made 4 applications for a pack to be sent to me and I have not received nothing!????? I am amazed these guys are in business.

I am looking elsewhere to buy online and I would appreciate if anyone could advise me of the most economical online site to buy shares and the easiest to use?

I'm glad I got that off my chest!


----------



## WaterSprite (24 Oct 2008)

In fairness to the bank, their primary business is not to sell their own shares.  Some banks offer stockbroking services and that's what you'd be looking for (you can get stockbroking services through some banks but also normal brokers who may or may not be linked to a bank).  Although the banks may be slightly different, you usually can't walk into a publicly traded company and ask to buy their shares.  So you need to get some stockbroking services.  Here is a link to the best buys for stockbrokers.  Once you set up an account, it will be v easy to buy shares.

Sprite


----------

